# P3D What mean Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard ?



## RaptorF22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I received today my P3D Rebel 100  but I want to know what mean IPX-8 Standard.


----------



## calmdown (Aug 27, 2007)

_Potentially racist commentary removed_ :tsk:
Moderator


----------



## Jauno (Aug 27, 2007)

No can use google ?


----------



## LukeA (Aug 27, 2007)

RaptorF22 said:


> I received today my P3D Rebel 100  but I want to know what mean IPX-8 Standard.



It means the light can withstand constant immersion in water.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 27, 2007)

RaptorF22 said:


> I received today my P3D Rebel 100  but I want to know what mean IPX-8 Standard.


Hope this helps.
IP Explanation and Ratings
EN 60529 outlines an international classification system for the sealing effectiveness of enclosures of electrical equipment against the intrusion into the equipment of foreign bodies (i.e. tools, dust, fingers) and moisture. This classification system utilizes the letters "IP" ("Ingress Protection") followed by two or three digits. (A third digit is sometimes used. An "x" is used for one of the digits if there is only one class of protection; i.e. IPX4 which addresses moisture resistance only.)IPX8 protected against submersion 1m+.So yes it is waterproof,but not dive rated.


----------



## RaptorF22 (Aug 27, 2007)

The question is for the IPX-8 Standard not for the word Waterproof :ironic: morón


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 27, 2007)

calmdown said:


> WHAT MEAN WATERPROOF?? NO SPEAK ENGLISH???????? :shakehead :shakehead:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead :shakehead:shakehead:shakehead:wave: :wave::wave::wave: :wave::wave: :wave::wave::wave: :wave::wave::wave: :wave: :wave::nana::nana::nana: :nana::nana: :nana: :nana::wave::nana::nana: :wave::wave::wave: :nana::nana::nana: :wave::wave::wave: :duh2::duh2::duh2::duh2: :duh2::duh2::duh2::duh2: :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow :thumbsdow


Hey calmdown,oh no matter!!


----------



## D-Dog (Aug 27, 2007)

Um..... ignoring the smiles lol, are all of the newer Fenix lights, such as L2D-CE also waterproof to 1 meter for 30 min or just the ones it says are on the site?


----------



## RaptorF22 (Aug 27, 2007)

LukeA, TITAN1833 thanks for your response


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 27, 2007)

IPX8 = Water-Tight Equipment (protected against the effects of submersion; tested to 12 feet/3.6 meters for 24 hours). I asked that same question about the L1T and that's the answer that MattK from Battery Junction gave me.


----------



## D-Dog (Aug 27, 2007)

Yea, I think that right although with IPX8, the testing conditions really depend on what the manufacturer wants. I was thinking of IPX7


----------



## DigitalZen (May 17, 2008)

IPX-8 Standard immersion is 1.5 meters for 30 minutes.

I find the derogatory remarks on this site disgusting and disappointing. That's why you rarely see me around. I prefer to deal with adults.


----------



## Thujone (May 18, 2008)

Jauno said:


> No can use google ?



This is not where I submit my query?


----------



## john46268 (May 18, 2008)

Thujone said:


> This is not where I submit my query?



This is the perfect place for this query. Feel free any time. :twothumbs

I also learned info from this question being asked... Thanks!


----------



## LED-holic (May 18, 2008)

DigitalZen said:


> IPX-8 Standard immersion is 1.5 meters for 30 minutes.
> 
> I find the derogatory remarks on this site disgusting and disappointing. That's why you rarely see me around. I prefer to deal with adults.


With *any* website / forum where people post, you're going to find those who are immature.

Fortunately I find CPF to be 99% very mature and educated people.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 18, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Fortunately I find CPF to be 99% very mature and educated people.



+1

I find this forum to be very elegant in that aspect.


----------



## lumenlover2 (May 18, 2008)

DigitalZen said:


> IPX-8 Standard immersion is 1.5 meters for 30 minutes.
> 
> I find the derogatory remarks on this site disgusting and disappointing. That's why you rarely see me around. I prefer to deal with adults.


 
:nana:


----------



## Buck91 (May 18, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> IPX8 = Water-Tight Equipment (protected against the effects of submersion; tested to 12 feet/3.6 meters for 24 hours). I asked that same question about the L1T and that's the answer that MattK from Battery Junction gave me.


 

Best answer I've seen on this question! Thanks for the info.


----------



## LukeA (May 18, 2008)

DigitalZen said:


> IPX-8 Standard immersion is 1.5 meters for 30 minutes.
> 
> I find the derogatory remarks on this site disgusting and disappointing. That's why you rarely see me around. I prefer to deal with adults.



Huh? You dug up a months-old thread to malign this entire forum based on the remarks of someone who's been banned from it?


----------



## DM51 (May 18, 2008)

Good question from LukeA. I don't know how this ill-natured thread managed to escape being closed before, but I'm closing it now as being dysfunctional beyond any reasonable future expectation of normality - and it is in the wrong sub-forum anyway.

A new thread on this subject may be opened if someone wishes to do this, but please post it in the correct place. 

I will close this one by remarking that for flashlight purposes, the IPX8 standard is practically meaningless, as it is a static rather than dynamic test. 

It is a totally useless standard of assessment for any equipment that may need to be actually operated underwater.


----------

